# posting problem



## caribbean (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi-  

Had trouble posting a reply on the Ask RCI page both last night and again this morning. Did I miss a change in policy or just hit a fluke? Other pages seemed OK.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2007)

I reviewed all of the settings for that forum. They are in order. Then I logged in as a non-moderator and successfully started one test thread and replied to another thread on that forum. Everything seems to be working properly.

So please try again, Patty. If you are unsuccessful, please send a message to bbsadmin@tug2.net, copying for us the text of any error message that you see when you try to post.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2007)

caribbean said:


> Hi-
> 
> Had trouble posting a reply on the Ask RCI page both last night and again this morning. Did I miss a change in policy or just hit a fluke? Other pages seemed OK.


How did you attempt to add your reply?  If you used the Quick Reply box at the bottom of the page, note that this requires your browser to have JavaScript enabled.  Without JavaScript you'll get no response from the buttons at the bottom of the box.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 7, 2007)

Must have been a fluke. Worked fine just now. maybe cause I am in Barbados at yet another TS ???


----------



## pmoriso (Jul 5, 2007)

caribbean said:


> Hi-
> 
> Had trouble posting a reply on the Ask RCI page both last night and again this morning. Did I miss a change in policy or just hit a fluke? Other pages seemed OK.



can you please tell me how to write a new ;post and not reply to one? pmoriso


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 6, 2007)

Go to the page you want (the appropriate forum for your topic) and at the top of the page you will see a blue button that says NEW THREAD.  Click on it and a new window will open.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 6, 2007)

To clarify....

Go to the first page for the forum of your choice - the page that lists all of the topics for that forum. Then select that "New Thread" button. 

If you are already looking at an individual thread, such as this one, that button won't appear.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

pmoriso said:


> can you please tell me how to write a new ;post and not reply to one? pmoriso



For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions (including this one) can be found in the Troubleshooting Help sticky thread here in the About TUG BBS forum.

See specifically, How do I post messages to the bbs?


----------

